# Wird das passen (Fractal Design Hardware)?



## Porter_Riggs (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mir ein FRACTAL DESIGN Meshify S2 als Gehäuse und eine Fractal Design Celsius+ S36 Prisma als AIO ausgesucht, dazu eine Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Vision OC, soweit so gut.
Die AIO (360mm) passt in die Front (und soll da ja auch am effektivsten sein) aber man soll AIOs ja mit den Schläuchen (die haben eine Länge von 36,5cm) nach unten verbauen und nun mache ich mir Sorgen ob das mit einer 32cm langen Grafikkarte passt.
Das wäre meine erste AIO daher habe ich damit noch keine Erfahrung, evtl hat ja wer die gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Hardware und kann mir von deinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Allen einen schönen vierten Advent und Frohes Fest


----------



## claster17 (21. Dezember 2020)

Notfalls einfach im Deckel verbauen. Die CPU juckt es sowieso nicht, ob sie mit 70 oder 80°C läuft.


----------



## Porter_Riggs (21. Dezember 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Notfalls einfach im Deckel verbauen. Die CPU juckt es sowieso nicht, ob sie mit 70 oder 80°C läuft.


Schon klar das sie wenn sie denn dann mit dem Mainboard passen sollte in den Deckel wandert, wäre aber ja nur die 1b Lösung.


----------



## Porter_Riggs (21. Dezember 2020)

Okay passt nicht, wandert in den Deckel.


----------

